# masked ohne keyword?

## uhai

Hallo,

ich bin mal wieder mutig und möchte Canorus ausprobieren. Emerge rät ab:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "media-sound/canorus" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-sound/canorus-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)

```

Wie kann ich das trotzdem installieren? Geht das mit einem Eintrag in package.keyword?

uhai

----------

## Max Steel

Jau das geht mit diesem Eintrag, allerdings musst du hinten dran noch ein ** anfügen statt des ~[arch]. (wegen dem missing Keyword)

----------

## blu3bird

Ja, z.b. folgender Eintrag:

```
=media-sound/canorus-9999 **
```

Die live cvs/svn/git Versionen sind immer ohne keyword maskiert, weil sie abhängig von der Tageszeit mal funktionieren und mal nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

 *uhai wrote:*   

> ich bin mal wieder mutig und möchte Canorus ausprobieren.

 

Die Screenshots geben mir wenig Hoffnung, aber wenn du das mal zu Laufen bekommen hast, gibt mal bitte eine Auswertungs des Programms. 

Hintergrund: 

Ich hab einen Haufen Klaviernotenkopien - was sich halt in den ganzen Jahren so angesammelt hat. Die würde ich gern mal in ein sauberes Layout übertragen. Leider hab ich dazu bisher kein einziges brauchbares Programm unter Linux gefunden. Unter Windows könnte das Sibelius hinkriegen, weiß ich aber nicht genau. Das Problem ist, dass sämtliche Programme wunderbar tolle Unterstützung für MIDI haben, die ich nicht brauch, dafür aber bei den Notationen scheitern, wo z.B. Notensequenzen von der linken in die rechte Hand übergehen mit durchgehender Linie. Es gab da noch so einige andere Sachen typische Klaviersachen, die kein Noteneditor unter Linux hinbekommt. Sowohl Rosegarden als auch Noteedit sind deswegen schon von meinem Rechner runtergeflogen.

----------

## uhai

Danke für Eure hilfe.

@musv:

Wie ist das mit lilypond? Das scheint einen vernünftigen Notensatz hinzubekommen. Ich kann es allerdings nicht bedienen  :Smile:  ich exportiere aus noteedit nach lilypond. Dabei entsteht eine Text-Datei, die man sicher weiterbearbeiten könnte....

Uwe

----------

## Dorsai!

Ich verwende NtEd.

Das ist der inoffizielle NoteEdit Nachfolger vom selben Autor.

dafür gibt es im Bugzilla ein ebuild, und es sieht schon recht gut aus.

Für mich würde Noteedit reichen, aber das geht anscheinend nicht mehr mit den neuen KDEs.

----------

## mv

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Wie ist das mit lilypond? Das scheint einen vernünftigen Notensatz hinzubekommen.

 

Wenn es noch elementarer (und komplexer in der Eingabe) sein darf, gibt es auch noch musixtex ("texdoc musixtex"). Damit habe ich noch nie gearbeitet, aber da ich TeX kenne, weiß ich, dass man damit notfalls alles hinbekommt.

----------

## musv

 *Dorsai! wrote:*   

> Ich verwende NtEd. Das ist der inoffizielle NoteEdit Nachfolger vom selben Autor.

 

Der Autor war mal mein Übungsleiter in der Uni zur Rechnernetze-Vorlesung. Auf einem Linuxtag hatte er das Teil vorgestellt. Im Grunde genommen bestand seinem Vortrag nach das Hauptentwicklungsziel von NtEd darin, sich von sämtlichen Libs betreffend Qt / GTK und Lilypond abzukoppeln. Bezüglich der Vermeidung von Lilypond wollte er damit das WYSIWYG-Prinzip realisieren. Das Teil baut nur auf cairo und pango auf. Ich hab ihn dann mal auf das Problem der zeilenübergreifenden Notation angesprochen. Aber auch da bekam ich die gleiche Antwort, dass NtEd nicht das Ziel hat, ausschließlich Klaviernoten in allen Formen aufzuschreiben. Das Problem dabei ist scheinbar die Verbindung des Violin- und Bassschlüssels bei der Notation. Mit anderen Worten: NtEd reiht sich mit seinen Features nahtlos in die Liste der anderen Noten-MIDI-Annotationstools ein. 

Lilypond und Latex mit Noten ist mir bisher zu stark Low-Level. Weiß nicht, ob ich mich da tatsächlich mal auseinandersetz.

----------

